# 250000



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Just turned 250000 miles , last 50000 just replaced batteries, still running ORIGINAL brakes, second set of tires.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That is insane! Wow!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gator said:


> Just turned 250000 miles , last 50000 just replaced batteries, still running ORIGINAL brakes, second set of tires.


Do you not stop, ever?  

I just replaced ours, right at 100k miles - but the vast majority of the car's life have been spent at 80-100% city driving.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

LOL....you must be running SLICKS!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

when i replaced my oem tires, they still had another year or two, but they each had several flats and belt separations


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

boraz said:


> when i replaced my oem tires, they still had another year or two, but they each had several flats and belt separations


How many kms when you replaced?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I replaced my OEM tires at 70,000. Could have got another 10k easy on tread depth but the inner edge was bald and almost down to the cords. But 250k and still on second set of tires is crazy. I know a guy with a non-TD Cruze and he has almost 200k on first set of brakes so it's not unheard of.

Just remember that everytime you press the brakes you are spending money. Makes you slow down sooner by coasting and accelerate slower which really helps longevity of the system. Most people can't/won't drive that way.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Just remember that everytime you press the brakes you are spending money. Makes you slow down sooner by coasting and accelerate slower which really helps longevity of the system. Most people can't/won't drive that way.


Or engine brake.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done. I wish our high mileage badges still worked.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

sailurman said:


> LOL....you must be running SLICKS!


No, far from slicks. The OEMs had 125000 when I replaced them. They still had plenty of tread left but each had aleast one plug. Tires seemed to be puncture prone. Replaced with Michelin Defenders with a 100000 mile lifespan. So 125000 on them , no plugs and still have 1/2 the original tread still left


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> How many kms when you replaced?


 between 70000 and 76000 km


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

So gator... no major problems? Hows the tranny holding up?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I just did a pad/rotor job on all 4 wheels at 60,000 miles. Pads would of been in great shape if I took the time to lube the brake components at all in the past 6 years of salty winters. Rotors were in lousy shape too from uneven wear.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I replaced my front pads/rotors around 110k. The pads werent even half worn but the rotors were warped pretty bad so I did it all. I recently replaced my rear pads/rotors around 170k. The rear pads were getting pretty worn.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> So gator... no major problems? Hows the tranny holding up?


No problems so far


----------



## Tdipwr (Dec 16, 2018)

My cruze diesel just rolled 258000 this past weekend it’s mostly all highway miles. Outside of some emissions stuff it’s been a great car averaged 43.5 mpg on my last trip love the car.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm at 231k now and still only 2 minor problems since the car was new!!


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm now at 238k miles. I recently had to put the drivers side cv axle in. 3rd problem the entire time I've owned the car. Its been an awesome vehicle so far!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

electrozap_29 said:


> I'm now at 238k miles. I recently had to put the drivers side cv axle in. 3rd problem the entire time I've owned the car. Its been an awesome vehicle so far!


That's interesting. I had to replace mine too but at less mileage. What issue were you experiencing?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours only needed to be replaced because the oil filter gutter fell right onto the boot.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Oh man, mine fell off a few weeks ago and just missed the boot. Did you bother replacing it?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Detrious said:


> Oh man, mine fell off a few weeks ago and just missed the boot. Did you bother replacing it?


Mine failed at 97K and killed the right CV. Replaced it and ran another 50K before discovering another failure at the same part of the bracket. I removed it and will never replace it again. 

Oil changes are a bit messier but worth the piece of mind. Poorly designed for sure.

The whole story here:









2014 Diesel CV Joint Failure?


Today, after exiting the highway after 200+ mile drive, upon acceleration from a dead stop I heard/felt a very loud clunking/banging under the center right engine compartment. The condition only occurs on acceleration, identical noise in all forward gears. No CELs, everything running OK...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Detrious said:


> Oh man, mine fell off a few weeks ago and just missed the boot. Did you bother replacing it?


Oh God no. 

As Rivergoer said above - worth knowing it can't fall off again. 

I bought a "Form-A-Funnel" that hopefully will be of use when I do the next oil change.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> That's interesting. I had to replace mine too but at less mileage. What issue were you experiencing?


It would pop when turning and getting on it a little bit. I ran it for a while like that but it started getting worse so I went ahead and changed it. Not a bad job to do.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

electrozap_29 said:


> It would pop when turning and getting on it a little bit. I ran it for a while like that but it started getting worse so I went ahead and changed it. Not a bad job to do.


Interesting. I got a popping sounds too but only while slowing down and turning right. It was really tough to narrow down.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Gator said:


> View attachment 284174


So how many miles do you have now Gator? I'm getting ready to put my 2nd timing belt on at 250k


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

electrozap_29 said:


> So how many miles do you have now Gator? I'm getting ready to put my 2nd timing belt on at 250k


He made it to 255,000 miles when his engine spun a bearing and was written off. It is suspected that the failure was due to a compromised oil pump pickup seal. A known weakness of this engine design.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/oil-pump-pick-up-seal.249135/page-1


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats, You might be the mileage leader. Keep us posted.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just thought I'd update everyone. I'm at 266k now. We recently bought a house and my commute to work is 42 miles instead of 78 one way. So I'm not accumulating miles as fast. Still hoping for 500,000!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

For the guys that are going 200k+ miles on these cars, are DPF's holding up or are they being deleted?

I'm around 180k and my DPF is still working great, just not sure what to expect over the next 50k miles.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> For the guys that are going 200k+ miles on these cars, are DPF's holding up or are they being deleted?
> 
> I'm around 180k and my DPF is still working great, just not sure what to expect over the next 50k miles.


Mine may have "accidently fallen off" at around 168k. It got to where it was going into regen very often even with lots of highway driving so I repaired the problem.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm now at 275k miles still no major issues. The transmission is starting to show its age but is still working fine.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just an update


----------

